# import tuner mag sept 03



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

did u all see what they did with a 240sx wit black top sr20det....the engine had just 166 hp. I cant believe this is right. only 166 with a turbo on it?!! then they put bigger air filter, exhaust and downpipe. and it hits 189.....anyway...just thought it was weird.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you sure it was a turbo?


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Hmm...Ill have to check that out. Could they have been talking in kw by chance? That would sound about right...160 or so. Back me up on this one Joel 

1hp = 0.7456999kw sooo....

220hp= 165kw

Thats the only way I could think of them coming up with those figures.

-Jake


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

No, that SR20DeT they had, had over 300,000 miles on it....wait...wrong magazine....or is it the right one? uhhhh was the 240sx black?


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

wut was on the cover of the issue? was it the one with the GT-300 mr-s?

and where did u find it...under power pages?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the car had the stock KA exhaust and intake box on it, as well as GReddy underdrive pullies, ARC BOV, and Blitz spark plugs. it came in at 116.2hp and 167lbs/ft torque. it was a 1996 blacktop SR20DET from a 180sx with 30k on it and is driven daily and used for drifting on weekends. 

just so everyone doesnt have to go search for the info


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

that info sounds so wierd....


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

that cant be right...unless the ka intake box and exhaust are that restrictive thats 100HP less than what its claimed HP is


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

In the new turbo they had a redhead puting 300+ to the wheels
and the list of goodies to get it there


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

woohoo 100 posts


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

either way that is about 30 or 40 horses short of what is claimed to come from an sr20det. Just bothers me since I may have to get one cause the RB20 parts arent as rampant as the sr....grrrrr


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well you all have to remember that the SR is 205 at the flywheel not the wheels like a dyno shows. also you have to remember diffrent dynos produce difrent numbers. then you have to realise a New SR20det makes that 205, a used one with 30K would most likly make 195-210. then the rwhp of that engine would most likly come in at 165-180 stock, sure with a turbo back exhaust, and FIMC should kick the HP to around 200-215rwhp, then turn the boost up a little and they hite the 235-250 +other bolt ons.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, joerc is right. the factory rated numbers will be higher than the dyno'ed numbers because of drivetrain loss (duh.) the test was also with a less-than-efficient exhaust for a turbo engine. the exhaust would be creating a ton of backpressure, which is the arch enemy of power in a turbo car. it equates to about a 19-20percent loss through the drive-train, if the engine was stock and dynoing those numbers anyways. i'd say there's close to a 22-23percent loss there with the mods done.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its still 40hp off at the wheels. I was still getting 130 at the wheels with cronicley rich fuel mixtures (9 and below!!)

A stock KA exhaust would choke the life out of an SR though...


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

the sr is rated at 205 to the flywheel... thats on a new motor.. now give it 200k miles... hehe... some difference... i know that my friends integra Type R dynoed in at 168 to the wheels... and its rated at 200 to the flywheel.. this was a 98... another big number drop ive seen is my friend's IS300 .. his car is rated at 215hp... but he dynoed in at 181hp... big difference... i dynoed my 240sx... its rated at 155 to the flywheel... and i got 127 to the wheels.... theres many factors to how these came out to be wut they were...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Crap! I just realised i misread the forst post - thought it said 116 hp! not 166 hp.
166 is a good figure for a stock SR20DET.


----------

